# Speaker help - the magnet separated from the cone!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I have a Peavey XXX 412 slant with WGS British Leads. One of the magnets decided to leave its loving speaker cone partner to become friends with the cabinet itself:










I don't know if the rest are being held on by glue or what. If someone out there with speaker knowledge can assist, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ouch man, hope there is a cure for that one


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There is! I got this email in response to using the online form on the WGS site:

"Justin,

I will ship you 4 replacement speakers no charge with a pickup tag for the old speakers included. Please return all 4 of the old speakers and install the new ones. The new speakers are the same model as the ones we are replacing. 

Please give us your shipping address and phone number to put the rma in our system. I am replacing all the speakers instead of just 1 because I like to be proactive. 

Sent from my iPhone
-David Young
President, WGS"


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow. Now that is customer service.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fabulous deal. Nice work on behalf of WGS


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Great deal....just have to pay the taxe on them doh..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

why should you pay a tax on a repair? it's a replacement of something you've already been taxed on!
jeez louise this country would tax a man through eternity if they could figure out how the hell to collect.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

BE SURE they put ZERO for the value of the goods and clearly state that everywhere and the taxes should not be an issue at all then.

Once you attach a dollar "value" to an item, then you get taxed on the value, not on what the item may or may not have cost you


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thing is..even if the send puts ZERO...BUT....takes for exemple a 1000$ insurrance..then the Custom will taxe on the insurrance value...it happened to me recently


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:C yes, I have seen that too. It is VERY unfair and frustrating.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

If the package is marked as Warranty Repair, it *should* be passed through without any charges regardless of the insured value. If you get charged anyway (which can still happen), CBSA has a form available on their website that you can fill out to refund the charges. It can take a while to process, but as long as you have the original purchase receipt and some form of warranty agreement (in this case the email from wgs is probably sufficient), you should have no problems getting it back.


----------

